# Treatment behind non AT screen?



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

My projector screen is mounted over a window, there's about 5 or 6 inches between the screen material and the window, I'm just wondering if its worthwhile adding some absorbtion behind the screen?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would say it's worth it. Doesn't look like you have anything else thick enough to get down into the bass well. That's a decent place to put it and not see it.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks bryan. I'm planning to add floor to ceiling bass traps in the front corners, with that in mind should i just go for a 2inch panel behind the screen or should i fill the cavity up with a stack of panels?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not as important if you're going to have some broadband control in the room. What will be on the rear wall?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The rear of the room is open to the meals/kitchen area so the wall is around 20 feet back from the listening position. I was thinking bout adding a freestanding office partition behind the rear speakers, which is an absorber but i'm not sure what its made from, i also have some skyline type diffusers that i can experiment with on the partition. The rt60 is around 0.5 at the moment, i'm hoping the partition might bring that down a bit.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

RT60 is for larger spaces. And you need to look at decay at different frequencies, not just one average number. Most office dividers will be voice range and up only - nothing in the bottom end.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The primary purpose of the partition is to protect the standmounted rear speakers from being bumped, not so much as an acoustic treatment. I'll post some rew measurements when i get home.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

OK, here's some measurements. There's a lot of Audyssey dynamic EQ going on here so the bottom end is pretty hot, and the umik1 mic was pointed at the ceiling (i think the CAL file is for when its aimed at the speaker).

I have a vibration in a wall at about 70hz, thats the cause of the big spike in the rt60 graph, the spike in the impulse is from the ceiling reflection, I have absorbtion panels at all the other first reflection points. I was thinking about adding 6 skyline type panels to the ceiling on the weekend as I already have them (and really like the look of them  ), or should I look at absorbtion instead?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

And a full range waterfall:


----------

